# Declare items if under $300 driving into Mex Tourist Card



## jknbaja (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm staying in Ensenada for several months on a tourist card. I want move some belongings down to Ensenada in my car. I understand what personal items are exempt from import duties as well as a $300 limit on extra items. I have a 10 year old flat panel, non HD 32 inch Samsumg that is probably worth$150 and a dvd player worth $50.

When I drove across at San Ysidro do I need enter the "Items to Declare" lane or can I just drive through as "Nothing to Declare?"


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nothing to Declare.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I believe the limit increased to $500 USD in January, 2014.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything you take into Mexico you can value at garage sale prices. The exception would be if items were still in packaging or still have the tags on it. Hint hint.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I believe the limit increased to $500 USD in January, 2014.


$300 for land entry :car: (the $500 limit is when entering by air.)


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

buzzbar said:


> $300 for land entry :car: (the $500 limit is when entering by air.)


I believe the limit increased to $500 USD in January, 2014. (by land ). Check it out. Passed 2 times since and they gave me credit for $500 off my total, each person, Mexican or Expat.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Could you have come under the rule where the land limit for Mexican citizens rose to $500 over the holiday season, November 1, 2013 to January 8, 2014?

I understood the limit changed on 5 December 2013, which was when Aduana updated the Spanish language page (their English page hasn’t been updated since 2010 so still has the old limits on it) 

Duty Free Limits

Entirely possible I suppose that the border guys use the holiday limit for everyone at every time, which would be rather nice!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

buzzbar said:


> Could you have come under the rule where the land limit for Mexican citizens rose to $500 over the holiday season, November 1, 2013 to January 8, 2014?
> 
> I understood the limit changed on 5 December 2013, which was when Aduana updated the Spanish language page (their English page hasn’t been updated since 2010 so still has the old limits on it)
> 
> ...


Actually, you are correct, and I am now fully awake. 
We did get the $500 by land 2 times, one was Jan.5th (Christmas Time) and the oth er was because we had 3 extra people with us and we only needed $1400 for our exemptions. (My boss has straightened me out) 

I still have trouble running my mouth sometimes when I should keep it shut. Sorry. 

Hopefully, the $500 will return, by land, for the Christmas Season.


----------

